# Penn 525 Mag vs. Shimano Calcutta



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Obviously the 525 Mag is a big board favorite and the likely favorite for fishing the NC/VA/anywhere else surf. However, what if you wanted to also use the same reel for some big bait fishing off the piers in Florida, or throw some big plugs and spoons around the jetties and bridges for monster snook?

Pros / cons / other suggestions that would fill this "all purpose" baitcaster category? That is, a level-wind baitcaster which casts well, has a clicker for bait fishing, and is equally at home on a shorter bridge/jetty plugging/bait rod as it is on a long surf rod?

...................................Max Drag (lbs)...Capacity........Ratio........Weight (oz)
Shimano Calcutta 400B....17.5.................160/20..........5.0:1........11.7
Shimano Calcutta 700B....16.5.................200/30..........4.7:1........18.2
Penn 525 Mag................18.0.................275/15..........6.0:1........18.0


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have all of the above. I ues the 525 for surf fishing and the calcuttas chunking. I don't really throw much with the calcuttas but I have on occasion and they work well.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have either - Abu's. One big difference is the price. You can get a 525 for $150.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have both. For pure distance the 525 is way better and my go to reel for surf baitfishing, they also hold up better to salt and sand. The Calcuttas are smoother and easier to cast and are much nicer for lures. Get both.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope you know the 525 is not a levelwind, so if that's what you want, look at the ABU's or the Saltist (which now comes in a levelwind model). Otherwise, the 525 Mag will hold it's own in plug/metal casting. For bait...depends on what you are going after. Landed a 48 in. cobia with mine while soaking bait off the pier, and also brought a ray about 5 1/2' to the surface with it. Reel never even complained...but the rod broke! I don't think there's a snook out there that can "whup" it!


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have never owned any Abu, but I do own 5 of the 525's. Have yet to have a problem with any of them. Use them in the surf and on the pier. Used 1 wreck fishing for big grouper.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

there is no way in hell a 525 can put down 18lbs..
10lb tops, i have 10lb weight in my room. the reel cant hold or pick it up fully.
itll pick it up halfway, then slip.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Do the 525's not have that versa drag feature where you can alter the drag stack for more or less overall pressure. I know I could get my Abu's to lift a ten pound weight.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drum Bum said:


> Do the 525's not have that versa drag feature where you can alter the drag stack for more or less overall pressure. I know I could get my Abu's to lift a ten pound weight.


Yes, they do. And, ooeric, I suggest you check your drag stack, because the 525 will approach at least 17 lbs of drag! They should come in the box from the factory with the highest drag setting.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well i have 2 brand new ones in boxes here at home.
both cannot do it.

the 2 i use. both also cannot do it.
its stacked correctly, one is dry one is greased.

then i dont know then. maybe i have some bad bellevilles washers then.
cause on all my reels. the drag range is very limited.

itll go from loose, to little, medium, high # is very little turn of the star.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds to me like your stack is placed wrong. if put in right they will get high drag numbers.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

cmon guys.. you know me. i know my reels.
drive sleeve, ratchet spacer, fiber washer, main gear, drag, round, drag, keyed, drag, round, ar sleeve, belleville, star knob.

if you tell me that is wrong. then whats right? lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Seems to me that if you are looking for distance go with the 525. Looking for a good level wind reel go with the Calcutta. All the other specs are just personal.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ooeric...just out of curiosity, is that a 525 Mag or a GS? Just trying to figure out if there may be a difference. Actually, I have no clue at this point what the problem may be.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the 525mag and 525gs use the same internals.
the most major difference are the brakes, one mag one blocks. (everyone prob knows this already)

the second major difference are the spools. the mag rides on a seperate shaft similar to the abus. 
the 525gs uses a fixed axle shaft. like the daiwas, newells, old penns.

i use the 525gs not mag. i like them better for throwing bait.
and i find it stronger by design, the axle is about 3.5mm thick.

so back to the drags. i have no clue either. all the parts, everything is correct.
im just not getting that range you guys are getting. and i highly doubt its the gear sleeve's or star's threads.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I can pull 14# on my slider and not be locked down, never checked the knobby...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Depends on what main gear you have. Below info is from pennparts.com:

"*Redesign of Main gear and drags.*

The drags for these reels have been redesigned with pips around the sides and new main gears have been redesigned with cutouts on the interior that fit the pips.

*Older main gears will not hold the newer drag numbers.*
If you are continuing to use the older main gear in your GS reel, you will need to order the older drag washers.

NEW 525GS Drag System 
MAIN GEAR DRAG WASHER METAL WASHER 
5-525MAG 6-525MAG(Uses 3) 86-49L(Uses 3) 

OLD 525GS Drag System 
MAIN GEAR DRAG WASHER METAL WASHER 
5-525 Disc. 6-49 (Uses 3) 7C-49 (1 Set) 
Not available


----------

